# A wonderful series featuring a talking cat!



## adymarie (Jul 11, 2003)

If you like fantasy novels and cats then this is the series for you. Currently there are 3 books in it; Summon the Keeper, The Second Summoning and The Long Hot Summoning. The books are by Tanya Huff who is a Canadian writer and the books are set in Ontario Canada for the most part. Her talking cats (similar to familiars) really make me glad my cats can't talk - they have enough attitude without verbal ability. It is a well written series.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

I had never heard of the authour or her books, but I looked them up on Amazon and read some reviews. They sound good - I'll have to try them out.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:
Her talking cats (similar to familiars) really make me glad my cats can't talk - they have enough attitude without verbal ability

I can only imagine! :lol: They probably think we have a lot of nerve ourselves!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe if my cats could talk, boy would I hear alot of whining! :lol:


----------

